# You don't know how much you miss weekends



## Ssthisto

Until you don't have them. 

I work for an online gift shop (Ok, I'm webmaster, customer service assistant, product ordering but NOT testing, handpainted personalisation operative and general dogsbody) and I am now on my tenth consecutive day of working. I won't have an actual weekend until the 23rd of December, after our final "last call" for orders.

An hour long bus trip every morning for the last ten days. Then processing-picking-packing orders, telephone calls and chasing suppliers for where my Terramundis and Musk Bath sets are, hand painting the personalisations on the aforementioned Terramundis (how did I wind up doing that? Because I've got a steady hand and took drawing and painting classes for seven years straight) and then sorting out everything else too.

I just want a lie in. An extra hour to sleep without Jonesy, the light of my life and little demon in fuzzy tuxedo clothing, demanding his morning cuddles. An extra hour where I'm not going to hear "beep beep beep beep beep" as the alarm tells me that yes, I DO have to go to work today, AGAIN.

Failing that, I want a prawn mayonnaise sandwich.


----------



## hermanlover

i miss weekends aswell, im in school monday to friday, and then work at a racing stables at the wwek ends, so the latest i ever get up is 6.30, and the earliest is just not bothering going to bed :lol2:

hope you have a good rest over christmas

lee


----------



## t-bo

Working 10 days in a row? im not even sure thats legal is it?  

I know how you feel though... ive felt worked to death myself most of this year.


----------



## Susie_L

Aww I really feel for you, but it will all be over soon only __ days to go (didn't put the number in as it's more depressing when you do)...lol

I really hope you have an extra special Christmas after all this hard work!!! I think you deserve it!!!

Best wishes and a Very Merry Christmas to you and yours,


----------

